# A newbie idea...



## zevoruko (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi everyone, I just joined the board because I'm interested in beekeeping  I used to have some bees a few years ago in Mexico but I left the hives because they became africanized and excesively aggresive.

Ok so I want to get back into beekeeping now and there are plenty of things I need and want to learn but I really don't feel like asking everything since I'm sure probably every new member in my position asks the same thing over and over and it becomes tiresome for the older members.

So my idea is: couldnt we make like a sticky Beekiping FAQ where everyone shares their best practices and that way everyone someone asks something that has been discussed before we just refer them to the sticky topic?

Tell me what you think, I guess we would need the moderator's permission on this one....

Thanks


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The "best practices" part may be a little tricky. What works in one climate may not work in another.

HAve you tried www.beesource.com? They have quite a bit of info on the back pages. This site is relatively new, so there are not as many back posts to read.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

Welcome zevoruko! please ask your questions! that is the reason for having a forum here. i think you come to us with a very good idea though. I will post an FAQ sticky with any basic questions i see here, so fire away! I will continue to update this sticky as well.

justgojumpit


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Yeah! I just bumbled onto this part of Homesteading Today. I didn't realize it had started. A friend of mine just moved to Alaska and left me her beekeeping goodies. I'll be picking your brains too once I get going!


----------

